# When did you last leave the house?



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Where did you go and why?


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Thursday for school. I don't go anywhere else until the following Monday.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

This morning, went and got a mowing/maintenance job at a golf course. I can also golf their for really cheap now, it's a great activity to do on your own. Wake up early and play the course, hardly anyone there. Excited to start, not in season yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Today:

I threw out some recyclable materials.
I RainX'ed my windshield (now that it is FINALLY over 50F/10c in Ohio!) Where is spring, people?!

I am going to sit out on my deck and do some paperwork in the sun!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

To wrok, today.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I walked about a mile or so to get some lunch today.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

This morning. At around 9 am. Central time. I went out because I had to get air shot into my eyes, some stinging liquid dropped in there, and have bright lights try to blind me. Then we had to stop at Walmart to buy dog food and burritos. Then AutoZone for oil I think.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Last Monday.....some mental health thing I was forced to go to in the ghetto. After that I went to the mall and bought some stuff after that trauma.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to leave for school, but if given the choice, I don't leave the house.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

yesterday. to buy a mango, food for my rabbit, and to put a stack of envelopes in a mailing box.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Today to play an informal (but competitive) football match with some friends against someone elses friends.Was nervous at first but it all worked out well.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

This morning to take my dog on a walk.


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

im homeless and im reamining in the same spot for years


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Thursday. Had to come home after being at the boyfriend's house and then pointlessly go to the dentist - what a waste of money and time that was.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

grocery store cos i needed food


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

A few hours ago to workout at the gym


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I went out a few hours ago with some old school friends.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Today,library and grocery store,pharmacy next.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I went to the mall today and bought some books.I just had to get out the house I didn't go any were all week except to work.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

More than a week ago (the 22nd). Didn't really think of it until I saw this thread and... yeah...


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

had a bit of a busy spell recently; yesterday it was the hospital. day before it was the pub. day before that, therapy.

this isn't normal for me.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I was homeless for two seconds there hehehehee.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Drove around and picked up some Chik Fil A.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

The store.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Today, actually just got back from meeting a couple SASers lol.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Over two months ago.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yesterday. I went to the convenience store across the street to buy a bus pass & AAA batteries for my electric shaver


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Today cos' I had to go to my relatives' for a easter party.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yesterday, to the little caesers 500 meters away.


----------



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

Today, to go to church.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Yesterday, i've been partying alot(maybe a bit too much) lately and i actually enjoyed it i've made a few new friends as well. CBT and Medication has improved my life alot  around this time last year i felt totally hopeless.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Today, for Easter church service in the afternoon. We only go twice a year---Christmas and Easter---in order for my mum to label ourselves as Christians. And every year, it makes me feel like crap. I hate Church. I disagree with almost everything that comes out of the pastor's mouth, and the whole atmosphere feels so phony. Then again, we go to this big commercial, fake-*** church in SoCal, so it's to be expected.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yest. I went to mass to appease my mom and I also went to the the movies. My anxieties were better; I'm usually racked with so much anxiety during mass.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I just got back from a bike ride a few minutes ago. It was a nice night and I wanted to take advantage of it.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nearly 2 weeks ago, to the city...


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Last week (last tuesday) to attend my university computer science lab.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Today to go to the library...


----------



## drawan (Dec 7, 2012)

I took a walk through the woods today.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

this morning, to go to work


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

This afternoon for a workout.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I walked to an art store today to buy a frame for a drawing I bought.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Today. Went with my mother to her doctor and then to the pharmacy. Also did some grocery shopping.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Just 2 days ago to work.


----------



## ac321 (Dec 30, 2012)

Around 2 months ago...


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Today, was at school for 10 hours.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Today, I went to the bookstore.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Today.

McDonald's
Post Office
Library
Grocery Shopping
Washed Car (Finally quit snowing! [Global Warming] )
Picked up prescriptions at pharmacy
Made an appointment at H&R Block to get taxes done


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Today to go to the post office briefly.


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

I went to the store to go grocery shopping on Saturday...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Earlier today.
I go out everyday pretty much, since I go to school. I don't usually go anywhere on weekends though.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Work!


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Last year.... Yep, the ONE vote was me. How embarrassing.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yesterday [X]


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

The only reason why I leave the house is because of school, but hopefully after I graduate I'll finally get the chance to be a hermit, living the dream life..! *-*


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Two days ago, for classes.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

5 days ago, when I went out on the weekend with my mother. I stay in all week because I don't go to school or work nor do I have a car.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I went to the park... to sunbathe, relax, and read and soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Today, begrudgingly for work. Day off tomorrow (Thursday), so next time I leave the house will be Friday.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Went to work today


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Today. First, I needed to travel all the way to the city I study only to get a book from the library that I needed for my essay. After that, I needed to travel to the tiny village in which my therapist is based for obscure reasons. All in all, it was a rather exciting day.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Yesterday when i got myself a Submarine sandwich


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Today.

I have this thing called a job.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Today, for work. I work Monday through Friday, go to the gym Saturday and Sunday, and often to my friend's house one of the weekend days, so I'm out everyday.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Um... I don't remember more than a week now for sure not counting the backyard for like 3 minutes to put the cat in or out.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Tuesday for school. I've been on Easter vacation ever since.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Yesterday when i went to the movies to see Olympus has fallen


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Today! I went to the library and Target (bought a new comforter) -really picked my spirits up,as my old one was grubby and faded! - Going to see Iron Man III in a bit!!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I went to Kohls today...bought 4 new pillows!! Had 30% off coupon from the mail, couldn't pass that up.



Still Waters said:


> Today! I went to the library and Target (bought a new comforter) -really picked my spirits up,as my old one was grubby and faded! - Going to see Iron Man III in a bit!!


Iron Man III cool..I want to see that, I hope you like it, maybe I'll go soon.. I'm waiting for Star Trek II, not sure if you think that's cool or not...haha


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Daveyboy said:


> I went to Kohls today...bought 4 new pillows!! Had 30% off coupon from the mail, couldn't pass that up.
> 
> Iron Man III cool..I want to see that, I hope you like it, maybe I'll go soon.. I'm waiting for Star Trek II, not sure if you think that's cool or not...haha


Too bad ya' can't come with me! I'd even bribe you with free snacks!


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

2 hours ago to procure Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

This morning to spend the day with a friend who lives out of town.


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

Late last night, I left home for the apartment of a girl I'm crushing on and we hung out. We had our first kiss and I spent the night at her place and came home a few hours ago.

I think it's been months since I didn't go a day without leaving home.


----------

